# Locals honor fallen Ranger with lacrosse match



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2008)

MANHASSET, N.Y. (Sine Pari April 20, 2008) – More than a year after the tragic combat death of a local *Ranger*, residents of this Long Island community honored his memory with a twist. Of the risers, that is.

The U.S. Army Special Operations Command’s parachute team, the Black Daggers, along with two guest jumpers from the 75th *Ranger* Regiment, soared through the sky over the small town and onto Manhasset High School’s lacrosse field. It was there that more than 1,000 local residents gathered April 19 for a special Duke vs. Army game held in honor of Sgt. James J. Regan, a Ranger who served with the 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Rgt.

Both guest Ranger jumpers, who are part of the 75th *Ranger* Regimental Recon Company, said they considered themselves lucky to be a part of such an event. 

“We volunteered to honor the memory of a fallen *Ranger*,” said Sgt. 1st Class Roy Young. “It’s good to see the community involved in supporting the military as a whole.”

The event was sponsored by the Lead the Way Fund, an organization started by Regan’s father, Jim Regan, in his son’s honor. The organization is designed to help the survivors of Rangers who have died, been disabled or who are currently deployed around the world.

Regan, who graduated from Duke University, was also a member of the lacrosse team. After graduating, he chose to join the Army and pursue a life of risk as a *Ranger*. Because of this choice, Regan made the ultimate sacrifice in 2007 when he was killed by an improvised explosive device in Iraq. He was only 26 years old.

Also attending the event were several fellow *Rangers *from Regan’s company, who reminisced about their time together.

Sgt. Richard Crawford was Regan’s roommate and a team leader from his squad who knew Regan for almost two years.

“He was one of the best,” Crawford said. “He was a great leader and a great member of the team. He brought more than his share to the table.”

Others remembered what he was like while in combat. Regan had served four combat tours, two each in Iraq and Afghanistan, in only three years.

“He was one of those guys, who when it was up against him and he was under pressure, he still kept his cool,” said Staff Sgt. Micah Deerinwater, a squad leader from Regan’s platoon. “He was a good leader.”

Although in the end Army lost to Regan’s alma mater, Duke, 10-6, there were no hard feelings among the *Rangers*.

“The people here have been really great, especially Duke,” Deerinwater said. “This is probably our third game to go to with them. They treat us real well.”

Throughout all the day’s events, the community remained focused on what the day was all about.

“This is really a great way to honor Jimmy’s memory,” Crawford said.

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/April/SP-080420-01.html


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 20, 2008)

Glad to see Sgt. Regan honored by his high school and local community. 

I notice that Jimmy Regan's dad started a foundation to lend a hand to Rangers and their families. If you are interested in making a donation you may do so at this site:
http://www.leadthewayfund.org/

RLTW.


----------

